# BIG Jetty Spanish



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

Big spanish showed up this morning at the Perdido Pass jetty. Incoming tide, lots of bait, and clean water. Multiple 20+ inch spanish and even a few 3 pounders. Caught on gotchas and tsunami glass minnows from about 5:30-8:45


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice catch from shore. Watch out for juvie kings at this time of year.


----------

